# secrets on fishing pelagics in fall



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

i just got a bigger boat so i can run out a little bit further, so i'm trying to graduate from king mack and chikin dolphin to wahoo white marlin and so on. any secrets?


----------



## Tackle Rep (Oct 30, 2007)

Fish the bottom contours ,find the bait, find the fish . Slow down and down size your baits, hooks,and leaders if you are targeting whites and sharpen hooks regularly. This time of the year more than regular Bait is key. Thats why the rigs pick up so good this time of the year they sense the cold weather coming and feed regularly. Most of the bait is migrating west . If targeting Wahoo pick up the pace a little and again find the bait. Rigs , contour, rips , temp changes, floating dabre, ect. focus on depths 250-600ft . And most of all go , you can not catch fish sitting home.


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

sure enough, i have actually been running the nipple and the edge and have hung two wahoo off of that big yo zuri bonita, was kinda surprised but had a blast. i'm thinking about running to the petronius or marathon jacket area, maybe elbow, spur. i have the numbers but dont know what to do


----------



## Tackle Rep (Oct 30, 2007)

Do the same thing you have been doing , sounds like you have had some luck. Yozuri bonitos are a great lure for wahoo . you can use manns stretch 30,50 also try some islander ballyhoo combos . If you find where they are it really doesnt matter they will hit just about anything at times. Keep going you will learn something different every time out . Also take someone who knows a little more than you, and youwill learn different tactics..Im sure there are some guys on here that would love to go and share knowlege.......


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

yeah i'm getting there, tryin to learn some tricks, and trying to upgradeking mack stuff to wahoo and what not.actually used an illander last week with ballyhoo. ran 3 flat off the back tryin to catch a white heard they were runnin this time of year, but got nothin, i guess you can runnem flat. even ran naked ballyhoo


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

i wouldnt waste your time with naked hoos unless you're at a rig. offer to take someone outwho honestly knows their shit on this forum (hint, there's not a whole lot)about bluewater fishing, and they'll teach you everything you need to know.


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

sure enough, what are petronius producing right now other than tuna


----------



## Tackle Rep (Oct 30, 2007)

SHARKS, there have been a few hoos caught but I would focus in shallower for wahoo. there are several rigs nw of therein about 200-500ft that are pretty good right now.


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

good deal, do you have names, #s or are they easily found


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Apparently Blue Hoo doesn't white marlin fish a whole lot, If your fishing the nipple area in the fall a naked ballyhoo is agreat bait, and tackle rep does know his stuff, thats all good advice.


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

appreciate it. another question, when running illanders with ballyhoo, do you runnem flat with trolling weights or what


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

rubberband it to the reel handle off a flat line, or run it on a rigger.


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

whats the rubberband fer.


----------



## Tackle Rep (Oct 30, 2007)

The rigs are very easy to find you can see them from patron or mp255 the hiltons chart has them listed .You can buy that at just about any tackle shop. I also like Naked Ballyhoo for whites or a little squid skirt over it. But Slow down I like it 5-6 knots 6/0 7/0 med shank SHARP hook small-medium Bally 100-150 lb leader.


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

gotcha, i sure appreciate it, i feel like an idiot asking these questions but i'm having to learn things step by step since i know noboby about the big water fishing, so i appreciate it.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

The band keeps the islander from jumping around, it stays in the water better


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

gotcha


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

i guess the band breaks when a fish nails huh?


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Yea use a number 64 rubberband and wrap it around the line then loop the band over the reel handle, make sure the line is in front of the handle so it doesn't catch, when a fish hits the band just breaks. It also gives a little bit of a dropback.


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

gotcha, thanks a bunch


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

No problem, we just use that for islanders


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

good deal, thank you guys for learning me something. hopefully i'll see yall back on here to tell ya what me and the old boat got. i'd like to stay longer but i gotta another shift 2marrow. appreciate the advice.


----------



## BlueWater2 (Sep 27, 2007)

This is what i like about this Fourm !!!! You guys where great to give up a few tips for the new guy. Hope the good carma comes back to you !!! Thanks


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

The tip on your standup rods is noodly and with the lure running from the tip, it causes the flex of the rod to pull you hoo out of the water and run like crud. This is true of just about any trolling lure pulled from the rod tip of a straight rod with a noodly tip. Also, the angle of entry to the water is changed making some lures run better. Some lures prefer to have some height so that they have more angle into the water and these are ones you'd usually pull from a rigger.



Anyway, I think you'd be better off fishing for whites with skirted ballyhoo on circle hooks than you would with J hooks and they'll last longer with the skirts and run at higher speeds. You should be able to run a google for skirted ballyhoo and find a good article from one of the magazines showing you how to do it. Personally, I prefer the copper wire method, but the rigging floss way is good too.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

How-To by Chris and Woodley (hint: both Great Bluewater guys)a couple years ago.



http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/forum/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=14967&posts=1



http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/forum/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=17275&posts=12



http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/forum/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=9898&posts=12



I'm trying to figure out how to move them to this forum with the [EASY] button. :toast



Many of the good things this forum is for and has done.



:mmmbeer

Sterssless


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Freespool (11/7/2007)*Apparently Blue Hoo doesn't white marlin fish a whole lot,


careful. it's no secret our team gets out there a whole lot. we consider whiteys more of a pest than anything because we're usually targeting blues on the troll, and thus dont downsize our terminal gear. if we did start using "snapper hooks," we would probably release much more whites than we do now. with our setups now though, whites come unbuttoned so damn easy. we really dont care for them too much.


----------



## gangstafish (Nov 25, 2007)

How about his free sea temp software from NOAA, it should help find the rips/edges ect..


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

yeah preciate it, saw you post it, probly check into it in a bit.


----------



## fishyfingers (Oct 3, 2007)

I think I'll have to agree with Blue Hoo on his latest point. I too find it so irritating when after waiting weeks for a break in work and weather I finally get on the water and have my bait assaulted by those damned old white marlin:doh This is one of the reasons that I now only pull super chuggers or bump troll live yft. as they also discourage mahi and hoos less than 100#. 

If you're looking for good sized hoos now try the area NW of petronious and the floaters. 255, 252, 259-a, Virgo and Spirit are all good and you should find some bouys on the shelf N of these last two if you can.

Good luck.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

That has got to be one of the funniest postsI have seen. I hate thos pesky white marlin too HAHAHAHA:hoppingmad:banghead:moon


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Tackle Rep (11/7/2007)*sharpen hooks regularly.


This an excellent piece of advice. Nothing less than razor points will do.


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

Its gotta mean something, i've done with my king setups but haven't spent a whole crappin lot of time with'em. but i've been hearing alot of people really pushing though.


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

(No expert here for sure)

I get a little nervous about line wrapping my rod tip so I'm a little shy touse the rubberband around the handle method.I made a couple of short lanyards out of leader material app 18 inches long with a loop in one end and a swivel on the other. I hook the loop through a cleat or through itself around a stern eye and then use the rubber band the same way and hook it in the open swivel.I can get the line a little closer to the water and it clears anything on the gunnels. They work as spare downrigger releases too if I need them in a pinch. I've even hooked them on the corners of the Ttop when it was a little dicey to deploy the outriggers so I could get more lines out the back. Good luck with your bluewater pursuits! Please keep us posted as you continue to learn and catch fish.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

WHAT THE HECK ARE YOU EXPERTS TALKING ABOUT.....??????????

White Marlin was one of the species he was wanting to catch. :banghead:banghead

He hasn't been fishing deep water for 10 years therefore has not come up with the attitude that you have, Anything besides a blue or YFT is Junk fish. 

Remember woody, we all have not have been as lucky in life as you. Shoot the man a PM and tell him how to catch your TRASH FISH. :bowdown:bowdown


----------

